# Good dentist in Heliopolis/Nasr City



## NAE (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi,

Anyone know a good dentist in Heliopolis or Nasr City? 
I speak Arabic so language is not an issue.

What's important is that he/she does a good job, is clean, and does not try to rip you off by telling you you need unnecessary things done to your teeth 

Thanks


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

The place in rehab medical centre is good


----------

